# So excited!!!!



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Emma starts PMR this weekend!
*SSSQQQEEEEEEE* Just I just sqed. I only sqe when super excited. Makes me a feel a tad younger too xD

Now let's do the happy dance!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yayyyy! Exciting!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

How exciting for you and Emma. Now lets see how long it takes you to become a meat hoarder!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

That's awesome! Congrats! Love the happy dance picture too!


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Emma Foods!!!!! Came to about $20. It's about 2 weeks-ish worth. Compared to her kibble being $60 for half-ish year.....totally worth it 
Feet are opened because I gave her one after I let her out of "jail".


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Was the chicken foot her first raw thing? How did she take to it?


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Chicken foot wasn't her 1st raw piece. She took a few crunches/gulp down it went The chicken feet/necks are going to be more of treats. Not really a meal thing. Tho the necks have more meat than bone. So I may include that with her dinners.

I just finished weighting/bagging. It's a little over 2 weeks of food.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Day 1 of raw. Emma was excited. Even kitty was jealous. But I've been down the raw road with her, she won't convert 

Confo photos to compare to later on down the road.....









































And for breakfast...a 5.8 ounce chicken wing. Dinner will have to be a tad smaller than intended.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Aah, look at her cute little puggy face-- adorable!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Emma is a cutie! She looks so much better than most pugs you see. I see so many overweight pugs.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yup. Its so nice to see a pug that is not morbidly obese. And she has a cutie patootie face as well.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you guys!:redface:
I pride myself on keeping her healthy and strong. I've seen so many adorable pugs with heart, nose, lung and aggravated joint issues because of them being overweight, it makes me sad. Especially since it's difficult for them to lose weight.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm the same way with my pugs! I HATE seeing fat pugs. And another thing that irks me is when people comment saying they are too skinny. No, they are just healthy and active thank you very much.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I get that a lot with Emma. Having her, I've developed a pet peeve for obese dogs and dogs given people food. Shoulda seen how I flipped when my mother in law threw a potato chip at Emma. I caught Emma's scruff just before she got that chip. "she wanted it." "I don't care if she wanted it, that doesn't mean she should have it!" And my mother still says I need to give Emma more food. *sigh*


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Emma eating a chicken neck/some boneless drumstick meat. Please don't mind my messy home. It happens when you have animals. Oh and pets  And the collar, I don't use it often. I had forgotten to take her leather collar off while she was in the shower with me. It absorbed some water and got a tad tight on her.





I'm tired of trimming drumsticks, so I've traded my boneless chicken breasts for some of her drumsticks xD


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Emma is scheduled to start Turkey this Saturday. However, she had runny/mucusy poo this morning. The chicken she's eaten for the past few days have been spoiled, but she hasn't shown any issues in eating it. I've also recently dehydrated some beef liver slivers for treats/she's gotten those treats quite frequently. They're only about an inch big. But I'm going to stop those treats for a bit and see if she firms up. If that was the issue then I'll dehydrate some chicken breast slivers for her frequent treats.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I wouldn't feed spoiled meat. Especially to a dog just starting out on PMR. Freeze it in daily portions then thaw out the portions one at a time, cheap tupperware/gladware containers work great for this and are washable and reusable. When I was feeding PMR, Sunday was prep day and I would prep 7 days of food, then thaw them out one at a time. Then you have a weeks worth of food ready to go with no risk of spoiling.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Well this was a new place I purchased meat from. Normally I am able to have chicken thawed out for a week-ish and not have it spoil. I suppose this tells me that my local grocery store enhances their chicken.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I compared the chickens I get from my grocery store. The packaging says "USDA approved. Hormone and steroid free. No added salt." So I guess they're not enhanced.

Anyways, Emma starts Turkey tonight. Today she got a 3oz boneless breast and 1 egg. Tonight she will get a turkey wing and maybe a chicken neck. Maybe. 

While grabbing the turkey I saw they have goat. Nummy nummy! Also, not sure if I'm just being hopeful, but her fur already feels thicker and softer. Either way, I'm happy and Emma is happy.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Nummy nummy! Turkey Wing!


----------

